# 2004 GLI vr6 engine codes p0016/p0018



## 2004vwjetta (Aug 31, 2013)

Cam and crank sensor codes came up had both new sensors put in and still gives same codes.... Car runs good but I hate the check engine lite on... What else could cause it?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Intake and exhaust cam gears are our of spec. 

Without knowing the mileage and condition of your engine, im guessing on best case scenario.
Run Vag Com and set your gears per the Bentley manual instructions.


----------



## 2004vwjetta (Aug 31, 2013)

Engine only has 54000 miles on it. The sensors that were in there were all sludged up and the car runs better for sure ... Should the light go out instantly or would it take time as sensors were just changed.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

You have sludge? Going long duration before oil changes?
VW tells people that they can go longer on oil changes, but the truth is that the oil breaks down creating sludge. 
How bad is the sludge in your engine? If its as bad as I suspect, you'll need to pull your timing covers (trans must come out) to inspect and clean all timing components).
I would not reuse any of it and just buy new for piece of mind. The guides should be in good shape given the mileage, but the sludge will become an abrasive so inspect and change as needed.
Tensioners should be replaced, sludge will prevent oil from getting into the tesnsioners and they won't work properly.

I would remove the cams and its gears and clean them in solvent, the solenoids might be stuck in the timing case, it has rubber o-rings so you don't want to clean those in solvent.
You would need to remove the solenoids and its o-rings then you can clean them. There is a screen on the back of the timing case, don't loose it, it is only available with a new $950 timing case.
Your lifters will be stuck (very common even on well maintained 24v).

24v with sludge.


----------



## 2004vwjetta (Aug 31, 2013)

I just picked the car up interior is super clean but I don't know history of the oil changes... Just the most recent one that was doing the oil was real black.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Black is typical of long oil changes, but did you get a full 6 qts out? 
Verify that you have sludge, I don't think it will be as bad as in that pic above. That is from a Touareg, owner claimed vehicle was dealer serviced.

My AXK 24v engine looked like this when I got it (pic from the net, not mine).









Engine had just 100k, chain snapped, broke chain guide, tensioner bolt popped and bent several valves and broke two roller rockers.
There was a ton of sludge in IM shaft gear housing, and oil pan.
Engine cleaned up, but I sourced a good used head. Then my machine shop tells me the block needs to be oversized.
That is where I stopped on that engine and found a rebuilt for $400 with all accessories. The engine was rebuilt by LKQ, yeah the same people that run junkyards.
I've posted the numerous issues I found on this engine in another post. I didn't buy it from LKQ, but I sourced it from a friends shop where the car sat for a long time.

Take a look through your oil cap, look at the internals for a light golden color, if you notice a dark amber your engine has had long duration oil changes.
There are numerous products on the market for flushing engine oil. Read the labels carefully and follow the directions to a T.
Then choose a quality engine oil that is full synthetic. Do your homework, many synthetics are really cheap conventional oil, that by law they have been able to print synthetic on the label.
With a litigious society, I won't state what brand is guilty of this.


----------

